# Bought a scooter, need input



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

I think it sounds like a cute little thing. If I lived more urban it'd be a fun thing to scoot around on, at least summer time. Keep us posted about your adventures.


----------



## JohninCR (May 6, 2008)

Check your actual battery voltage. I wouldn't blindly trust the charger, or the batteries for that matter, on the first go round.


----------



## Mjolinor (Sep 15, 2008)

JohninCR said:


> Check your actual battery voltage. I wouldn't blindly trust the charger, or the batteries for that matter, on the first go round.


Good in theory but I can't find them 

This thing is put together like a tank, certainly not made for your average messer like me 

I was hoping to make it 60 V instead of 48 but it just isn't as straightforward as I expected. Good fun though.

I will learn, by which time it will be in more bits than Afghanistan and probably never run again but one has to do things one enjoys in life.


----------



## JohninCR (May 6, 2008)

Just check battery voltage where the charger connects.


----------



## Mjolinor (Sep 15, 2008)

Response from the Chinese company to the question about first charging time.

I have no worries now, obviously I have the power of the Chinese state behind my batteries. 



> Have a nice day , I am very that you have received the new E-SCOOTER
> In my opinion, you will charge 12 hours or more for the first time ,It is good for scooter.
> Don't worry, it is okey
> 
> ...


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

That looks cute. And seems reasonable for its price...


----------



## Mjolinor (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, voltages

10 minutes after removing the charger 53 volts

Took it for a ride, about 2 miles and measured the voltage 5 minutes after I stopped and it was 51.8.

It seems that both these voltage are over 13 volts per battery so it would seem to indicate fully charged but the charger never changed modes from red to green or yellow.

I am worried about over charging them.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Fully charged, but at rest (i.e. sitting for 18-24 hours) should be about 53v on a 48v system. Fully charged at the point when the charger changes from 2nd stage to float stage will be as much as 59v. It should float charge around 55v.

Let it charge fully.


----------



## Mjolinor (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.siliconebatteriesusa.com/technoloby

According to this it is fully charged. I left it over 24 hours and had 55 volts. The charger has output voltage labeled at 59 volts +_ 0.5


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

There ya go! 

Let us know how it works out for you. I wanted to buy something like that a while back. Might still if I find enough folks saying they work well enough.


----------



## Mjolinor (Sep 15, 2008)

But the charger still hasn't gone off the first charge stage, it's still got the red LED on, the only time I have seen it green is during the power on test when you first plug it in.


----------



## Palalat (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! That's an awesome thing. Great read.


----------

